# who needs a landscaping company!



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

No real reason behind this post other than I'm excited about my find.

Beautiful day in PA today so my husband went on a motorcycle ride. Later this evening, he took me to this HUGE pile of limestone as big as a large truck. It looks like a landscaping company just dumped a mound of them down a dirt road... all of them are sparkly clean! Ill still wash them, but wow.... I need more tanks for all the limestone I loaded tonight


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

nice find just be sure they werent just moving the rocks there to start a project lol


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I got a lot of my river rocks in a similar fashion  There's an empty lot near my office with a small river running by it. The river is actually irrelevant in my story, but I go there sometimes to each lunch. One day there was just a bunch of clean river rocks dumped at one end of the lot. So each time I went there to eat lunch, I filled up the floor on the passenger side of my car :thumb: Soon I had enough for my new 150g.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

We'll definitely be going back for more. Never thought of the mound mysteriously disappearing one day. My husband thinks I already took too much. Im gonna store what doesnt fit in my 55 and 125 in my yard. One never knows when they can talk their spouse into a 260 gallon


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I found some freshly fractured black granite at a construction site. They were clearly blowing up big rocks to get them out of the way and making them into gravel on site. I've been whacking at my un-fractured black granite around the property with a sledge hammer, but no luck so far. My family thinks it's over the top to want to drill some and add small explosive charges like they do to break them up...they have no spirit of adventure. :lol:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

*lilcountrygal*, congrats on your find! :thumb:

*DJRansome*, LOL!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> My family thinks it's over the top to want to drill some and add small explosive charges like they do to break them up...they have no spirit of adventure. :lol:


If this ever happens, please start a new thread. Maybe even a new thread category!

Kevin


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, keep it, bring more....you never know. And spouses likes to please spouses...so just do what I did...."honey, what about another tank? 100g is to little, too many beautiful fish don't fit there all....he said yes...the rest is history, now I also have a 240g.....rocks and all!!! :thumb:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

ridley25 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > My family thinks it's over the top to want to drill some and add small explosive charges like they do to break them up...they have no spirit of adventure. :lol:
> ...


capture the moment on video


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

LOL DJ. I've been begging him to tell me where he hid the sledgehammer since January!! I have some fairly large limestone half buried in my yard. I wanted a shovel and a sledgehammer, but he refused both. Something about the neighbors seeing me in the middle of the winter digging holes in the yard 

Shahlavah... I'm actually gonna go the route of "all this beautiful limestone looks great and the fish LOVE it, but it takes up so much space. Just think of how many more fish I could have in another tank". Doubt it will work. He already looks at me cock-eyed when I greet the fish every morning with "good MORNING babies!!".

I could possibly talk him into allowing me to get rid of the 55 for another 125 (or 240). Doubt he'll let me get a third tank.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

DJ thats the only way to clear em out. those random boulders on the east coast can be HUGE! id love to blow em up myself.. sure itd be fun


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I found some freshly fractured black granite at a construction site. They were clearly blowing up big rocks to get them out of the way and making them into gravel on site. I've been whacking at my un-fractured black granite around the property with a sledge hammer, but no luck so far. My family thinks it's over the top to want to drill some and add small explosive charges like they do to break them up...they have no spirit of adventure. :lol:


What could possibly go wrong?

:lol:


----------



## bcshepard (Sep 20, 2011)

someone just had a big ass boulder total their house and car not long ago.. saw it somewhere in the news.

Maybe someone unearthed it from the hill it was on. Down it goes and into your kitchen.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey bcshepard - just happened last week.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

If they had only broken that boulder into smaller pieces and put it into their aquarium where it belongs... 

could have saved the whole house.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

And you haven't told your fellow yinzer where this is at because?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

LOL @ yinzer.

I doubt I could find it again without my husband. I live in the country, but this was a couple miles down a dirt road. I havent been back to get more, but I havent forgotten about it!


----------

